# Modern Straight System Brackets Sibelius 7.5



## Riggs (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone no how to create straight instrument group brackets without the hook 
on the ends using Sibelius 7.5 . . .

I've been seeing more and more of these simplified brackets in most modern day scores
and they look really good.

Thanks,
Riggs


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi There,

Robert Puff has created a very easy tutorial on how to achieve what you are looking for, take a look:

http://www.rpmseattle.com/of_note/no-frills-straight-simple-system-brackets-in-sibelius/

Best,

Max


----------

